# Metronome Pokémafia [Town Win]



## M&F (Jul 29, 2011)

*Metronome Pokémafia [Town Win]*

The sun was setting in Metro-polis.

The mayor, Granbull, gleefully enjoyed the landscape from inside his high-rise office. He'd worked hard to build that place up, and nothing'd hold him back. Not the rumours that his wife can Metronome a hell lot better than him, or the recent incident involving an idiot desperate criminal who blew his pals' cover. No, it was all going to be alright.

But was it truly?

*48 hours for night actions.*


----------



## M&F (Jul 30, 2011)

*Re: Metronome Pokémafia [N0]*

Of course not. Duh, stupid mayor. If the criminals were desperate before their cover was blown, now they'd be ever more desperate.

Somehow, however, for the surprise of all, good prevailed that night. At first, the two dead lying on the street alarmed people; however, a background check conducted over *Superbird* proved he must have been in league with the criminals.

Oddly, both him and *legendaryseeker99* had the exact same stab wounds. Further evidence fished out of the crime scene suggested that the two had a falling out neither would rise from victorious. It was highly possible that the two were in league beforehand.

The citizens believed it would now be effortless to find the last one of the criminals. But would it be?

*legendaryseeker99 is dead. He was mafia.*
*Superbird is dead. He was mafia.*

*48 hours for discussion.*


----------



## Light (Jul 30, 2011)

*Re: Metronome Pokémafia [D1]*

lucky doctor and metronomers?


----------



## Squirrel (Jul 30, 2011)

*Re: Metronome Pokémafia [D1]*

Exact same... Something that knows/metronomed mirror move?
And maybe a bodyguard fight.


----------



## DarkAura (Jul 31, 2011)

*Re: Metronome Pokémafia [D1]*



Squirrel said:


> Exact same... Something that knows/metronomed mirror move?
> And maybe a bodyguard fight.


If it were mirror move, why would a mafia attack another mafia?

It could be another Metronome move. I cant think of any other way they would kill each other. Or, there could possibly be a vig who got lucky and/or overdose doctors.


----------



## Zero Moment (Jul 31, 2011)

*Re: Metronome Pokémafia [D1]*

FFFFFFFFFFFFF
Thank you Destiny Bond........


----------



## .... (Jul 31, 2011)

*Re: Metronome Pokémafia [D1]*



Legendaryseeker99 said:


> Thank you Destiny Bond........


???


----------



## DarkAura (Jul 31, 2011)

*Re: Metronome Pokémafia [D1]*

I see it when I highlight.

But why would Mafia deliberately target another?

Well, we have 2 mafia's gone, yay!

Now we have to get rid of the last mafia!

...although we dont get enough info on day one to lynch mafia.


----------



## Mai (Jul 31, 2011)

*Re: Metronome Pokémafia [D1]*

Usurper, maybe? I bet that's it.

(Also: LS99 could be a miller/framed too. Or something.)

Relatedly, I don't think metronome can roll mirror move.


----------



## M&F (Jul 31, 2011)

*Re: Metronome Pokémafia [D1]*



Mai said:


> Relatedly, I don't think metronome can roll mirror move.


For the record, some of the possible moves wouldn't be accessible by Metronome normally. Aside from Metronome itself, anything goes.


----------



## DarkAura (Jul 31, 2011)

*Re: Metronome Pokémafia [D1]*

Ok, so we've astablished...actually, no facts. Except that LS99 just thanked Destiny bond? (If you highlight his post)

Since we've have 2 deaths, and LS99 thanked destiny bond, then he may or may not be framed. I dont really know, I'm just confused.

So....now what?


----------



## Light (Jul 31, 2011)

*Re: Metronome Pokémafia [D1]*

With this many players, I'd think there would be at least 3 mafia, and Metallica Fanboy says there's only one left, so I don't think anyone was framed. I still don't understand why LS99 would _thank_ destiny bond, if they were both mafia.


----------



## DarkAura (Jul 31, 2011)

*Re: Metronome Pokémafia [D1]*

Hmm..maybe someone framed him, he used metronome (Destiny bond), then he got targeted for kill, and now a mafia's dead, so yay!...that's the only conclusion i can think of.


----------



## Squirrel (Jul 31, 2011)

*Re: Metronome Pokémafia [D1]*

I've been given reason to believe that evidence is being hidden or altered, so that may be a trick.


----------



## RK-9 (Jul 31, 2011)

*Re: Metronome Pokémafia [D1]*

IM CONFUS


----------



## Zapi (Jul 31, 2011)

*Re: Metronome Pokémafia [D1]*

^that

Could it be that Destiny Bond works so that whoever killed LS99 will die tonight? Idk.


----------



## DarkAura (Jul 31, 2011)

*Re: Metronome Pokémafia [D1]*

Destiny Bond is a move that automaticlly kills a person right after they die, but the only conclusion I have is that there's a framer or something making one of them look mafia.

I'm a little confused myself.


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Jul 31, 2011)

*Re: Metronome Pokémafia [D1]*

Uh.

I have no idea!


----------



## Wargle (Aug 1, 2011)

*Re: Metronome Pokémafia [D1]*

all the mafia I join now confuse me...


----------



## Coroxn (Aug 1, 2011)

*Re: Metronome Pokémafia [D1]*

Yes. As far as this goes, I have no ideas. Maybe inactive Lynch? Looking back, that still leaves us with a load of possible targets, so that's out...Sorry, I have nothing.


----------



## DarkAura (Aug 1, 2011)

*Re: Metronome Pokémafia [D1]*

We have very little evidence to lynch someone, cause every innocent is important. However, as metallica fanboy said, there's only one mafia left (Unless he's screwing with out minds), so I'll *Abstain* until there's more evidence.


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Aug 1, 2011)

*Re: Metronome Pokémafia [D1]*

I am a Bidoof.


----------



## .... (Aug 1, 2011)

*Re: Metronome Pokémafia [D1]*

I'm a Togepi.


----------



## Mai (Aug 1, 2011)

*Re: Metronome Pokémafia [D1]*

I don't know why everyone is is saying this (it isn't that helpful and just creates targets for the mafia), but...

I'm a magikarp.


----------



## Zapi (Aug 1, 2011)

*Re: Metronome Pokémafia [D1]*

I'm a vanillite.


----------



## Flora (Aug 1, 2011)

*Re: Metronome Pokémafia [D1]*

Alakazam. For the record, I'm not OMG-INVESTIGATOOOOOOOOOOOOR~; actually I use Metronome.


----------



## Mai (Aug 1, 2011)

*Re: Metronome Pokémafia [D1]*

... Alakazam can use metronome? Good to know.


----------



## DarkAura (Aug 1, 2011)

*Re: Metronome Pokémafia [D1]*

It doesnt really matter if you say what Pokemon you are, since it wont really reveal your alignment or role.

Since everyone else is saying their Pokemon, I'm a seel.

Now, Lets go over the evidence;

2 Mafia has been killed (or one or both person(people) was possibly framed)
...thats it...

So will we lynch, inactive lynch, or abstain?


----------



## M&F (Aug 1, 2011)

*Re: Metronome Pokémafia [D1]*

The evidence on the dead was plentiful, but nothing was found about the living. It appeared to be that whoever survived must be a tad smarter than the others.

Plenty of city folk gathered at the central plaza, talking about the night before and trying to figure anything out. Nobody had any good ideas, however.

Knowing that this would probably turn out sour when sundown struck, the citizens decided not to take any action. Sooner or later, the mouse would have to come out of the hole.

*No one was lynched.*

*48 hours for night actions.*


----------



## M&F (Aug 2, 2011)

*Re: Metronome Pokémafia [N1]*

Rather predictably, a corpse was found the morning after. *Glace*'s carcass was slumped in the end of a murky alleyway, covered in massive bruises. It was confirmed that the cause of death was a powerful blow to the spine.

The night before had been extremely windy; however, thankfully, that seemed not to have damaged any evidence.

When the detectives once more stated a belief that the killed was with the criminals, the crowd had mixed reactions. Many -- including one mayor Granbull -- were already chanting victory and believing the city was safe once more. However, many others thought the judgment hasty and believed it merely meant as a way to alleviate tensions. A select few even defended certain third options to the dillema.

*Glace is dead. He was mafia.*

*48 hours for discussion.*


----------



## DarkAura (Aug 2, 2011)

*Re: Metronome Pokémafia [D2]*

Ok, so we have these facts;

We Have 3 mafia gone, so since this game has 16 players, there's either 1 more, or some person (or people) was (or were) framed.

Some one must be a framer or have a metronome attack.

So...now what?


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Aug 2, 2011)

*Re: Metronome Pokémafia [D2]*

Since I am always either alien or bulletproof, I think I must contribute this before I get inevitably killed.

"...Revenge, however, is simple enough a concept that [a Bidoof] can understand it. And, in a dangerous environment like this, you'd sure understand it if somebody suddenly became obssessed [sic] with retaliation to the point they'd somehow manage to track down who exactly has been performing misdeeds." 

The wind blowing through town could be from... an Aeroblast, a Silver Wind, a Razor Wind... a lot of things, actually.


----------



## Mai (Aug 2, 2011)

*Re: Metronome Pokémafia [D2]*

Yeah... three mafia dead with no innocents? I don't think so.

What I think is that there is either a framer or a janitor (same thing really) has been targeting whoever the mafia targets to confuse us. It's been working, I guess!

However, Superbird probably was mafia. If Legend's dead post is to be believed, he probably was a bomb.


----------



## Flora (Aug 2, 2011)

*Re: Metronome Pokémafia [D2]*

GUYS GUYS GUYS I THINK I MIGHT HAVE A LEAD

I Metronome'd Recycle, which tells what one of the previously-drawn moves was and what its effect is.

Apparently, someone used Taunt, which makes the target switch alliances (Mafia to town, town to Mafia)

It's possible that someone Taunted either LS99 or Superbird, and the Mafia killed whoever was Taunted.

Doesn't explain why the other one did, but it's a start


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Aug 2, 2011)

*Re: Metronome Pokémafia [D2]*

I had the crack theory, that someone had drawn a move that made everyone show up Mafia upon death.


----------



## RK-9 (Aug 2, 2011)

*Re: Metronome Pokémafia [D2]*

what if

EVERYONE SHOWS UP MAFIA

shut up kar D:


----------



## Wargle (Aug 2, 2011)

*Re: Metronome Pokémafia [D2]*

Before a willy-nilly inspector comes up and accuses me of being Mafia, I'm not mafia. I'm Absol, a Miller. I show up Mafia to inspections and I think on death


----------



## Light (Aug 2, 2011)

*Re: Metronome Pokémafia [D2]*

I really doubt all those were actually mafia. So... what to do now?


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Aug 2, 2011)

*Re: Metronome Pokémafia [D2]*

If they all were mafia (which I doubt, because if you look at the first flavor text MF said that finding the last mafia should be easy, but look, there's another "mafia" and we haven't won yet, so) then we were extremely lucky and I don't know whose power it is that is doing it but I like it and I would like them to keep it up.

And as far as the whole metronome things goes I have absoluetly no clue how it works or how any of these things are going on, so I am pretty much helpless.


----------



## Light (Aug 2, 2011)

*Re: Metronome Pokémafia [D2]*

I think LS99 is the least likely to have actually been mafia. He used Destiny Bond, which caused his killer to also die if he should be killed that night, and both would show up as the same role. It's quite possible that Glace was taunted and then killed, since no one else died last night. But then it seems the taunt would have happened on night one, so the mafia may have already known about the taunted person's switch. And apparently taunt switched a town to mafia, not a mafia to town since a previous mafia hasn't come out with the other mafia yet.


----------



## Coroxn (Aug 3, 2011)

*Re: Metronome Pokémafia [D2]*

Posting to save myself from any inactive lynches. I'm Unknown. Cool, eh? Basically a Vanilla.


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Aug 3, 2011)

*Re: Metronome Pokémafia [D2]*

"basically a vanilla"?

the first word troubles me a little. Care to elaborate?


----------



## Mai (Aug 3, 2011)

*Re: Metronome Pokémafia [D2]*

Vanilla townies get a piece of info with their role. Or at least I did. I'm a vanilla magikarp, so I would know.

Is quoting from our role PM allowed, MF?


----------



## M&F (Aug 3, 2011)

*Re: Metronome Pokémafia [D2]*



Mai said:


> Is quoting from our role PM allowed, MF?


Yes.


----------



## Mai (Aug 3, 2011)

*Re: Metronome Pokémafia [D2]*

Okay then. Here's my piece of info:



> "Magikarp are peaceful splashers who rarely, if ever, hurt somebody. Thus, it comes across as shocking for you that some are brutal enough that they would engulf not one, not two, but THREE in crimson flames. You truly cannot comprehend these brutes."


I'm thinking there's a mafia who can kill two people at once- the third is probably themself, or else it'd be a little broken.


----------



## Zapi (Aug 3, 2011)

*Re: Metronome Pokémafia [D2]*

Dunno how much help this will be at this point, but:



> "Vanillite are terrified of heat. When something so common can be such a threat, heroes are made easily. Across your lifetime, you've become mostly jaded to stories of the stout and never-surrendering who, if dying, would at least manage to kill off whatever had been killing them."


Most likely Destiny Bond, I think.


----------



## M&F (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: Metronome Pokémafia [D2]*

When the townsfolk perceived no seriousness whatsoever from the investigators, they apparently decided to follow that example and casually chat about tangentially related subjects in spite of a murder having taken place.

*No one was lynched.*

*48 hours for night actions.*


----------



## M&F (Aug 6, 2011)

*Re: Metronome Pokémafia [N2]*

The unserious banter of the morning previous brought the townsfolk closer to one another and got them to talk about themselves.

The events of the night following horrified those who witnessed the scenes.

Karkat Vantas had been casually striding along the main street when he suddenly picked up on a distintictive smell that made him a little nauseous. He later found out that that was blood. And not grub sauce, as one ill-fated taste check would later prove.

That was *Squirrel*'s blood, that had been leaking as fountain water from her brutally sliced neck since before sunrise.

When the citizens reunited, before investigating, they decided to do a headcount, using a list that one of them had managed to put together the day before. Obviously, Squirrel never answered the roll call. But, much to the town's further surprise, *Mai* was also missing.

A few set off to watch the deceased body and make sure none tampered with the evidence, while the others set off to search. Eventually, Zapi found Mai... Lying dead by the piers, bleeding from the mouth. The coroner later found small amounts of deadly poison in their veins.

The two were honest people that the citizens knew very well. If either of them were claimed to be a criminal, none would be eager to believe the claim. That was not a concern for the investigators, however, as their background checks turned up nothing but what everybody already knew.

*Mai is dead. They were innocent.*
*Squirrel is dead. She was innocent.*

*48 hours for discussion.*


----------



## Light (Aug 6, 2011)

*Re: Metronome Pokémafia [D3]*

Guys you're never going to believe what happened last night.

So I was using metronome, and I got a move called V-Create. Apparently, this move would cause me and my alignment to automatically win. Unfortunately, being a Spinda, I have a 50/50 chance of my decision being disregarded and randomized. I should also mention, all my moves do the opposite of what the normal effect is supposed to be. We all almost had an instant loss.


----------



## .... (Aug 6, 2011)

*Re: Metronome Pokémafia [D3]*

I rolled Guillotine last night; it was aimed at Squirrel.

:|


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Aug 6, 2011)

*Re: Metronome Pokémafia [D3]*

...wonderful?

sounds like fun being you.


----------



## .... (Aug 6, 2011)

*Re: Metronome Pokémafia [D3]*

Just letting everybody know it wasn't a mafia kill. :/


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Aug 6, 2011)

*Re: Metronome Pokémafia [D3]*

oh well I was referring to Light, but yeah. You too.


----------



## RK-9 (Aug 6, 2011)

*Re: Metronome Pokémafia [D3]*

I rolled Judgement, it was aimed at me.

I MEAN WHAT


----------



## .... (Aug 6, 2011)

*Re: Metronome Pokémafia [D3]*

What happened?


----------



## RK-9 (Aug 6, 2011)

*Re: Metronome Pokémafia [D3]*

Arceus declared it illegal and banned me from talking for a day.

OSHI


----------



## Light (Aug 6, 2011)

*Re: Metronome Pokémafia [D3]*

Wait so you guys don't get to pick your targets? I can also decide whether or not I want to use my move.


----------



## RK-9 (Aug 6, 2011)

*Re: Metronome Pokémafia [D3]*

I actually rolled Milk Drink and it was used on Light Yagami.

I am a Machoke.

Apparently they can learn metronome.


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Aug 6, 2011)

*Re: Metronome Pokémafia [D3]*



RK-10 said:


> Arceus declared it illegal and banned me from talking for a day.
> 
> OSHI


Do you see a problem with this statement, *RK-10*?


----------



## Flora (Aug 6, 2011)

*Re: Metronome Pokémafia [D3]*

Seconding *RK-10.* I'm a tad confused as to whether he's saying he _can't_ choose his target or he can. If he's innocent, he should be able to choose, but he seems to be contradicting that.


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Aug 6, 2011)

*Re: Metronome Pokémafia [D3]*

Let the record show I am also highly suspicious of Mr. Yagami; V-Create as you describe it sounds PAINFULLY suspicious.


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Aug 6, 2011)

*Re: Metronome Pokémafia [D3]*

Well, if he'sa fool he can't choose his target regardless, and if he is yaaaaay a fool with night powers but that might explain it.

Not lynching right now to follow my pattern of not lynching without sufficient purpose (usually).


----------



## Light (Aug 6, 2011)

*Re: Metronome Pokémafia [D3]*



Karkat Vantas said:


> Let the record show I am also highly suspicious of Mr. Yagami; V-Create as you describe it sounds PAINFULLY suspicious.


I know, it didn't make much sense to me either. I'd be suspicious of me too.



Doc Scratch said:


> Well, if he'sa fool he can't choose his target regardless, and if he is yaaaaay a fool with night powers but that might explain it.
> 
> Not lynching right now to follow my pattern of not lynching without sufficient purpose (usually).


Were you talking about me or RK-10?

RK-10 seems pretty suspicious to me right now too. I didn't know you guys played with fools ever?


----------



## .... (Aug 6, 2011)

*Re: Metronome Pokémafia [D3]*



Flower Doll said:


> If he's innocent, he should be able to choose,


I'm innocent and I can't choose.


----------



## Flora (Aug 6, 2011)

*Re: Metronome Pokémafia [D3]*



Mawile said:


> I'm innocent and I can't choose.


Ah, was not aware. I figured since I could and Light could then all the innocents could.

Regardless, still keeping my vote.


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Aug 6, 2011)

*Re: Metronome Pokémafia [D3]*



Light Yagami said:


> Were you talking about me or RK-10?


RK-10.

And I figured someone would have tried to refute that point with his voting habits by now, and if someone is going to try to I may add this: maybe in lieu of his not being able to choose lynch target he can't choose his night target (to make it more fair for him).

Or maybe he's in the same boat as Mawile.


----------



## RK-9 (Aug 7, 2011)

*Re: Metronome Pokémafia [D3]*

uh?

I'm getting lynched for making a joke?

uhhh?


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Aug 7, 2011)

*Re: Metronome Pokémafia [D3]*

generally you don't make jokes in Mafia unless you're completely serious. Especially one so... "falsely" revealing, if you are to be believed.

But, these are just guidelines, I suppose...


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Aug 7, 2011)

*Re: Metronome Pokémafia [D3]*

If you can't choose your target, you're HIGHLY dangerous to everyone.


----------



## DarkAura (Aug 7, 2011)

*Re: Metronome Pokémafia [D3]*

Ok, I'm here (Sorry for not being here, couldnt get on for a few days)

So, can someone put me up to date?


----------



## M&F (Aug 8, 2011)

*Re: Metronome Pokémafia [D3]*

RK-10's strange claims started to get the townsfolk leery. Some of them were eager to conclude his incosistent babble meant he must have been up to something.

The accusation only made him spout even more nonsense.

Eager applier of execution laws that he was, Karkat Vantas whipped out a scythe. Yelling "FOR JUSTICE", he slashed across RK-10's chest, knocking him off his feet with a large gash slowly and painfully ending him.

Instead of calling an ambulance, the townies got in a heated debate about laws, rights, life and etcetra. A later (barely needed) investigation would sound out a result that countless times had been arrived at earlier.

*RK-10 is dead. He was mafia.*

*48 hours for night actions.*


----------



## M&F (Aug 8, 2011)

*Re: Metronome Pokémafia [N3]*

The headcount the following morning yielded exceptionally good news. This time, it was not even a dubious claim of dead criminals, but rather, an event that hadn't been for quite a few days now: everyone was alive.

In spite of the relief, however, there was a feeling of dread hanging in the air. Stormclouds were gathering on the horizon -- the weather was going to be unpleasant that night.

*No one has died.*

*48 hours for discussion.*


----------



## Flora (Aug 8, 2011)

*Re: Metronome Pokémafia [D4]*

...that's strange. I got dealt Flame Burst last night (target three players and they all die), and I used it for inactivity cleanup (to save us three inactivity lynches).

I wonder why they were stopped?


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Aug 8, 2011)

*Re: Metronome Pokémafia [D4]*

That's not hard to asnswer, Flora-- somebody used Rain Dance.


----------



## DarkAura (Aug 8, 2011)

*Re: Metronome Pokémafia [D4]*

Wait, doesnt Rain dances only _ Weaken _ fire type moves, not negate them?


----------



## Zapi (Aug 8, 2011)

*Re: Metronome Pokémafia [D4]*

In the games, yes. In this mafia game, not necessarily.


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Aug 8, 2011)

*Re: Metronome Pokémafia [D4]*

It's not much of a stretch; makes perfect sense as a balancer to V-Create.


----------



## .... (Aug 8, 2011)

*Re: Metronome Pokémafia [D4]*

I rolled Mind Reader last night. Karkat's innocent.


----------



## DarkAura (Aug 8, 2011)

*Re: Metronome Pokémafia [D4]*

I got teleport last night. Apparently, if i'm attacked, I live through it. 

So, now what? (Sorry, i'm still not entirely caught up.)


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Aug 8, 2011)

*Re: Metronome Pokémafia [D4]*

Sounds like you got temporary Commuter powers (hey, I research roles sometimes...)

As for what now, I suggest not lynching Karkat because he's confirmed innocent now (unless for some strange reason Mawile is lying about that. I don't think so, though.)


----------



## DarkAura (Aug 8, 2011)

*Re: Metronome Pokémafia [D4]*

So should we inactive lynch. (I havent heard from wargle in the game)

Or should we abstain.

Or lynch by evidence?


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Aug 8, 2011)

*Re: Metronome Pokémafia [D4]*

I am _innocent_, though

And in this game I got stuck as a vanilla townie who can't even Metronome. :| Bluh.

EDIT: If you want to inactive lynch, you should target legendaryseeker, because he's only posted once


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Aug 8, 2011)

*Re: Metronome Pokémafia [D4]*

It's not that I don't believe you, it's just people lie sometimes. And convincingly.


----------



## DarkAura (Aug 8, 2011)

*Re: Metronome Pokémafia [D4]*

We cant lynch LS99, cause he died on the first night of the game.

I havent heard from wargle on the thread (maybe like a post or two). Does anyone wanna inactive lynch, or something else?


----------



## Coroxn (Aug 8, 2011)

*Re: Metronome Pokémafia [D4]*

I dunno. And I know Karkat. I had _such_ high hopes for this game. Unknown is actually my seventh least favorite Pokémon. It's like the RNG Gods are mocking me....Anyhow, no village ever won through Abstaining. I'm going to vote *Wargle*, on DarkAura's advice.


----------



## DarkAura (Aug 8, 2011)

*Re: Metronome Pokémafia [D4]*

Ok then, *Wargle*

Who knows? We might get lucky and get a mafia. (there wasnt any kills the last night phase, so it could be due to inactivity)


----------



## Zapi (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: Metronome Pokémafia [D4]*

*Wargle* I guess.


----------



## .... (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: Metronome Pokémafia [D4]*

*Wargle.*


----------



## Wargle (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: Metronome Pokémafia [D4]*

>.> wtf ? I leave for two days and come back to find myself being lynched?

I already roleclaimed.... Unfortunately I got Miller, I'm innocent but show Mafia on inspection... Yeah I'm getting lynched anyway fml *Wargle*


----------



## Light (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: Metronome Pokémafia [D4]*

Sorry, Flower Doll. I rolled fake out last night and it hit you. (I didn't get to choose.)


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: Metronome Pokémafia [D4]*

I didn't target anyone because I am apparently incapable of using Metronome, period. :O


----------



## DarkAura (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: Metronome Pokémafia [D4]*



Wargle said:


> >.> wtf ? I leave for two days and come back to find myself being lynched?
> 
> I already roleclaimed.... Unfortunately I got Miller, I'm innocent but show Mafia on inspection... Yeah I'm getting lynched anyway fml *Wargle*


This is inactive lynching right now. you've only posted a few times. (and besideds, you might be lying about miller)

Since there were no deaths the last night, it could be mafia inactivity, and you havent been that active on here. I'm only going by logic.


----------



## Light (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: Metronome Pokémafia [D4]*

*Wargle*


----------



## M&F (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: Metronome Pokémafia [D4]*

Choosing to act upon the ill omen they could feel, the town decided to take out somebody who had been acting suspicious.

Namely, that was Wargle. She had been seen by others only sporadically, and always seemed to appear during the aftermath of particularly terrible incidents.

When she quietly as ever approached the crowd, Coroxn was quick to set the people onto her. "Get her!", he yelled.

At first, the target of suspicion tried to escape; however, the masses moved fast, and very soon, she was surrounded. Seeing no use in further resistance, she, quietly as ever, slashed herself with a knife, leaving Light Yagami to drop a finishing mercy blow.

Information on her was notoriously scarce; the investigator seemed to have a conclusion nonetheless.

*Wargle is dead. She was mafia.*

*48 hours for night actions.*


----------



## M&F (Aug 11, 2011)

*Re: Metronome Pokémafia [N4]*

That feeling of dread had been just right on the money.

On normal circumstances, the town would already have a hard time sleeping quietly at night, what with all the negativity in the air. There was more than negativity in that air that was going to be disruptive, however. Namely, fireballs, shockwaves and extremely loud sounds.

When the townies arrived at the source of the explosion, they found a house engulfed in lively flames, in spite of the rain. The Water-type brigade and whoever happened to roll Hydro Pump acted fast, but it didn't amount to much, as the bodies of *Karkat Vantas* and *Flower Doll* had been destroyed quite a ways back. It took forensic sceince just to identify the bodies.

Some of the folks could swear they heard two explosions, but the investigation only turned up evidence of one within the house.

*Karkat Vantas is dead. He was innocent.*

*Flower Doll is dead. She was innocent.*


----------



## Light (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Metronome Pokémafia [D5]*

Hmm, maybe Flower Doll rolled explosion and, presumably not having the ability to _not_ use her move, was forced to blow herself up along with a victim.

_That would suck._


----------



## M&F (Aug 13, 2011)

*Re: Metronome Pokémafia [D5]*

Put briefly, not a single fuck was given that day.

*No one was lynched.*

*48 hours for night actions.*


----------



## M&F (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: Metronome Pokémafia [N5]*

The townsfolk were becoming jaded to the nearly daily deathes. So, when *Doc Scratch*'s bloodied, bruised body turned up, no one was too surprised.

The real surprise came while the townies were starting to gather.

"I guess somebody just... Pooled the cue ball."

The citizens turned around to spot Legendaryseeker99, alive and well, and felt a mix of shock and urge to scream "Yeah!".

*Legendaryseeker99 has been revived!*
*Doc Scratch is dead. It was innocent.*

*48 hours for discussion.*


----------



## Zero Moment (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: Metronome Pokémafia [D4]*

AWWWWWWWW YEAH


----------



## .... (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: Metronome Pokémafia [D6]*

I rolled Healing Wish last night and LS99 got revived.


----------



## Zero Moment (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: Metronome Pokémafia [D6]*



Mawile said:


> I rolled Healing Wish last night and LS99 got revived.


I LOVE YOU


----------



## DarkAura (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Metronome Pokémafia [D6]*

Ok! now what? Awesome LS99 is revived! now we must find a mafia.


----------



## Light (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Metronome Pokémafia [D6]*

So can you please explain Destiny Bond and why you showed up mafia?


----------



## M&F (Aug 17, 2011)

*Re: Metronome Pokémafia [D6]*

Either the miracle of ressurection spoke higher, or the town just lost interest in chasing criminals.

*No one was lynched.*

*48 hours for night actions.*


----------



## M&F (Aug 19, 2011)

*Re: Metronome Pokémafia [N6]*

Once more the miracles happened, but this time, it took a turn for the worse. Previously declared a criminal, RK-10 was back, and the town was only about to find out what he was up to.

Perhaps the biggest miracle was the lack of deathes, however.

*RK-10 has been revived!*


----------



## .... (Aug 19, 2011)

*Re: Metronome Pokémafia [D7]*

...what the hell

*RK-10. *Again.


----------



## Zapi (Aug 19, 2011)

*Re: Metronome Pokémafia [D7]*

...Seriously?
*RK-10*


----------



## RK-9 (Aug 20, 2011)

*Re: Metronome Pokémafia [D7]*

Hehehe


----------



## Zero Moment (Aug 22, 2011)

*Re: Metronome Pokémafia [D7]*

AGGHHH EVIL ZOMBIE 
*RK-10*


----------



## M&F (Aug 22, 2011)

*Re: Metronome Pokémafia [D7]*

That wasn't poised to last very long.

*RK-10 is dead. He was mafia.*

*48 hours for night actions.*


----------



## M&F (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: Metronome Pokémafia [N7]*

An overwhelming wave of lethargy seems to have spread.

*No one died.*

*48 hours for discussion.*


----------



## Zero Moment (Aug 25, 2011)

*Re: Metronome Pokémafia [N7]*

Someone used Perish Song (poison) last night.
Cause I used Judgement.
And I used Spider Web, for the next two nights, the one I targeted will have their killer revealed after death.


----------



## Light (Aug 28, 2011)

*Re: Metronome Pokémafia [D8]*

*abstain*

fun games shouldn't die.


----------



## Zero Moment (Aug 28, 2011)

*Re: Metronome Pokémafia [D8]*

Oh hey guys I just realised I never explained what was going on with my death and stuff.

I'm Ambipom, and I am a Metronome user. I'm dealt two moves each night, and I can use one or both of the moves at the cost of the targets being randomised.
On N0, I recieved Swagger and Destiny Bond.
You can guess what Destiny Bond does, but Swagger is a move that must be used whenever rolled, and causes the user to come up as Mafia on inspection and death for two nights.
Luckily, I chose to use Destiny Bond, so when I was killed, my attacker was brought down with me.


----------



## M&F (Aug 28, 2011)

*Re: Metronome Pokémafia [D8]*

Oh, hey, I forgot to advance this game.

*No one was lynched.*

*48 hours for night actions.*


----------



## M&F (Aug 31, 2011)

*Re: Metronome Pokémafia [N8]*

Once more, there was no surprise when the citizens awoke to a disturbing scene.

A large spiderweb stuck the badly burnt bodies of *Light Yagami*, *Mawile* and *DarkAura* together. A later analysis would reveal the former of them had been killed previously by an unexplained acid overdoes, whereas the other two were done in by a fatal voltage, one that also seemed to have hit Light Yagami's corpse.

A background check would later allow Granbull and the Metronome Police to link DarkAura to one abandoned apartment, which wielded plentiful evidence naming DarkAura, Superbird and RK-10 as the real "mafia". The conclusion was final and, for once, not hasty -- the criminal threat had been stamped out.

*Light Yagami is dead. He was innocent.*

*Mawile is dead. He was innocent.*

*DarkAura is dead. She was mafia.*

*TOWN WINS!*

Soon, I'll post a record of all the night actions, as well as a list of Metronome moves.


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Aug 31, 2011)

*Re: Metronome Pokémafia [Town Win]*

yeah! I'm on the winning side for once!


----------



## Superbird (Aug 31, 2011)

*Re: Metronome Pokémafia [Town Win]*

...Can we have a list of roles and night actions? I'm interested to see how I died.


----------



## Glace (Aug 31, 2011)

*Re: Metronome Pokémafia [Town Win]*

He said he'll post them.

But yay!


----------



## RK-9 (Aug 31, 2011)

*Re: Metronome Pokémafia [Town Win]*

> Riz lands Perish song, effectively suiciding him

Well, crap


----------



## Light (Sep 1, 2011)

*Re: Metronome Pokémafia [Town Win]*

OMG that was so close. (you'll see why)

Awesome game! Props to Metallica Fanboy.


----------



## Zero Moment (Sep 1, 2011)

*Re: Metronome Pokémafia [Town Win]*

YEAH
I KILLED THE MAFIA WITH ELECTROWEB
I KNEW IT WAS A GOOD CHOICE


----------



## M&F (Sep 1, 2011)

*Metronome Pokémafia [Huge Post]*

Get ready for one hell of a read.

*The roles*

- DarkAura was the Dusknoir. The Dusknoir is a mafia-aligned Metronome user who, if possible, can choose to nightkill instead of using the dealt move. The degree of control over the move would be randomized each night; at times a move had to be used, at times it could not be used, at times it was up to the Dusknoir. The ability to choose a target was also rolled each night.
- Superbird and RK-10 were, respectively, Bisharp and Tentacruel, standard mafiosi with nightkill as the sole power.
- Flower Doll was the Alakazam. The Alakazam has access to Metronome and full control over it.
- Legendaryseeker99 was the Ambipom. The Ambipom is dealt two Metronome moves each night and can choose to use one or both (but never neither), although without the ability to choose who will be targeted by the moves.
- Mawile was the Togepi. The Togepi is dealt a Metronome move each night and has no control over it -- whether it will be used and who it will target is always randomised.
- Light Yagami was the Spinda. The Spinda is dealt a Metronome move each night, although the move is reversed whenever applicable -- so, for example, rolling a killing move would yield a chance to heal. The Spinda can choose whether the move will be used and who will be targeted, but both of these decisions have a 50% chance of being overturned and randomised instead.
- Doc Scratch was the Skarmory. The Skarmory is one-shot deathproof.
- Wargle was the Absol. The Absol is a miller.
- Mai, Coroxn, Squirrel, Karkat Vantas and Zapi were, respectively, Magikarp, Unown, Whismur, Bidoof and Vanillite. All five were vanilla townies whose PMs included a tidbit of flavour hinting into one of the present moves (and the moves each one was informed of were randomized as well). The flavours were as following:
_"Magikarp are peaceful splashers who rarely, if ever, hurt somebody. Thus, it comes across as shocking for you that some are brutal enough that they would engulf not one, not two, but THREE in crimson flames. You truly cannot comprehend these brutes."_
(in reference to Flame Burst, which will kill exactly three players)
_"Unown have been strangely jamming radio signals for a while now. Naturally, you know some things about sound. And you know that, used right, sound is enough to make one perish to death slowly. You just never got to learn how to produce that kind of sound. You don't even know what that kind of sound sounds like -- if you knew you'd be dead by now."_
(in reference to Perish Song, which will kill a target at the end of the next night phase)
_"Whismur hold nothing back -- whatever they feel, they'll announce it for the world entire to hear. Deception and omission are things you cannot comprehend. You, thus, have no idea why anybody would want to deliberately cause all evidence of a death to be gone with the wind."_
(in reference to Whirlwind, which will cause all players dying during the night of usage to have their alignment hidden)
_""Other species usually imagine Bidoof know nothing at all about anything ever. Revenge, however, is simple enough a concept that you can understand it. And, in a dangerous environment like this, you'd sure understand it if somebody suddenly became obssessed with retaliation to the point they'd somehow manage to track down who exactly has been performing misdeeds."_
(in reference to Retaliate, which targets a dead player and informs the user of who was responsible for the player's death)
_"Vanillite are terrified of heat. When something so common can be such a threat, heroes are made easily. Across your lifetime, you've become mostly jaded to stories of the stout and never-surrendering who, if dying, would at least manage to kill off whatever had been killing them."_
(in reference to Destiny Bond, which, for the night of usage and the following, makes so the user will kill anybody who tries to nightkill them, not preventing the kill)

-----

*The moves*

I've mentioned time and again that there were 100 moves lined up, but only 25 actual effects were thought up. Each one had 4 moves assigned, thus arranging for a total of guess how many. In retrospect, I wasn't in my most creative when I made these, so, I guess there could totes be a Metronome Mafia II.

May or may not contain certain moves showing up twice with different effects due to absent-mindedness.

The moves also list their reverse versions, as usable by the Spinda. When no reverse version is given, the move doesn't have one.

Guillotine, Horn Drill, Fissure, Sheer Cold
Choose one target. That target is killed.
(reverse version: the target is healed instead)

Mind Reader, Foresight, Detect, Extrasensory
Choose one target. You are told the target's alignment.
(reverse version: the opposite result is given instead)

Heal Pulse, Present, Heal Bell, Aromatherapy
This night, a player targeted by this move cannot be killed. A player that is targeted with multiple of this effect will be killed.
(reverse version: the target is killed instead)

Mean Look, Disable, Roar, Fake Out
Choose one target. That night, the target can't activate any role powers -- they are roleblocked.

Foul Play, Psychic, Hypnosis, Telekinesis
Target two players. If the first target performs a night action, it will target the second player.

Trick, Ally Switch, Skill Swap, Heart Swap
Two targets are chosen. This night, any night actions that target one of these targets will instead target the other target.

Fast Guard, Wide Guard, Follow Me, Anger Powder
Choose one target. This night, if this target is targeted by any effects that would kill them, there is a 50% chance that the applier of these effects will die instead and a 50% chance that you will die instead. This effect only applies once per user -- if the target is targeted by multiple killing powers, it will only be protected from the first.

Acid Armor, Barrier, Iron Defense, Cotton Guard
Until the end of the night following, a user of this move cannot be killed by night actions.
(reverse version: a user of this move dies at the end of the night following usage)

Nasty Plot, Thief, Pursuit, Swagger
The user of this move will, for the span of two nights (this and the next), display as mafia-aligned if at any point one or more players would be informed of their alignment. If this move is rolled, it must be used.

Attract, Charm, Captivate, Flatter
A target is chosen. That target is told by game PM that the user of this move is innocent-aligned. From that point ownards, that target and the user of this move can communicate privately during nighttime.
(reverse version: instead, the target is told the user is mafia)

Wish, Healing Wish, Lunar Dance, Pain Split
Target a player who is dead. That player is revived.
(reverse version: instead, the target cannot be revived)

Endure, Substitute, Faint Attack, Shadow Force
For the span of two nights (this and the next), if the user is killed (pollkill or night action), they will revive at the end of the following phase.
(reverse version: instead, the user can't be revived if they die during that span)

Amnesia, Calm Mind, Cosmic Power, Defend Order
The user of this move will become immune to the effects of all night actions, except their own, and except for mafia kills.

Baton Pass, Guard Swap, Guard Split, Safeguard
A player targeted by this move will become immune to the effects of all night actions, except their own, and except for mafia kills. User may not target oneself with this move.

Taunt, Torment, Switcheroo, Fake Tears
The chosen target's alignment is reversed. A town-aligned player will become mafia, whereas a mafia-aligned player will draft over to town.

Counter, Mirror Coat, Reversal, Destiny Bond
The user of this move will, for the span of two nights (this and the next), kill any players that kill them with a night action.
(reverse version: instead, a target is chosen; that target and the user both die)

Grudge, Memento, Toxic Spikes, Spider Web
For the span of two nights (this and the next), if the user is killed at night, their killer's identity will be revealed.
(reverse version: instead, if the user is killed at night during that span, their alignment won't be revealed.)

Surf, Inferno, Whirlwind, Haze
The night this move is used, the alignment of dead players will not be revealed.
(reverse version: any players who are responsible for a death this night will be revealed as such)

Retaliate, Future Sight, Simple Beam, Role Play
Target one player who was killed by night actions. The player responsible for the target's death will be revealed.
(reverse version: a living player is targeted instead, and their alignment will not be revealed if they die that night)

Toxic, Will-O-Wisp, Leech Seed, Perish Song
Choose one target. The next night, that target will die.
(reverse version: instead, for this night and the next, the target cannot be killed)

Explosion, Selfdestruct, Final Gambit, Belly Drum
Choose a target. That target and the user of this move both die.
(reverse version: instead, for this night and the next, if the user is killed by a night action, their killer dies)

Earthquake, Flame Burst, Sludge Wave, Electroweb
Choose three targets. All three die.
(reverse version: instead, all three are prevented from being killed by night actions that night)

Mimic, Judgment, Recycle, Trick Room
The user of this move will be informed of one of the moves a Metronome user used previously in the game, as well as that move's effects.
(reverse version: instead, the user is informed of a move that was not used yet)

Meditate, Natural Gift, Dream Eater, Relic Song
The user of this move will be informed of one of the moves no Metronome user has used in the game yet, as well as that move's effects.
(reverse version: instead, the user is informed of a move that was used previously)

Spacial Rend, Roar of Time, V-Create, Splash
The user of this move and any players that share an aligment with them immediately win the game.
(reverse version: the user of this move and any players that share an aligment with them lose instead)

-----

*The actions*

(note that not all decisions thereby shown were made at the player's full discretion -- rather, it's not unreasonable to assume most weren't)

NIGHT ZERO

DarkAura (Dusknoir) was dealt Endure.
DarkAura (Dusknoir) used Endure. Until after Night One, DarkAura (Dusknoir) will revive in the following phase if killed.
Legendaryseeker99 (Ambipom) was dealt Swagger and Destiny Bond.
Legendaryseeker99 (Ambipom) forcibly used Swagger. Until after Night One, Legendaryseeker99 (Ambipom) will display as mafia.
Legendaryseeker99 (Ambipom) also used Destiny Bond. Until after Night One, Legendaryseeker99 (Ambipom) will kill anybody who nightkills him.
Mawile (Togepi) was dealt Ally Switch.
Mawile (Togepi) used Ally Switch on Coroxn (Unown) and Karkat Vantas (Bidoof), causing any actions targeting one of them to target the other instead.
Flower Doll (Alakazam) was dealt Safeguard.
Flower Doll (Alakazam) used Safeguard, targeting Legendaryseeker99 (Ambipom). Legendaryseeker99 (Ambipom) is immune to the effects of all night actions, save mafia kills and his own night actions.
Superbird (Bisharp) killed Legendaryseeker99 (Ambipom).
Destiny Bond took effect; Superbird (Bisharp) was killed by Legendaryseeker99 (Ambipom).
Light Yagami (Spinda) was dealt Taunt.
Light Yagami (Spinda) used Taunt. Light Yagami (Spinda) switched alignments, becoming mafia.
Final result: Superbird (Bisharp) and Legendaryseeker99 (Ambipom) die.

DAY ONE

No one was lynched.

NIGHT ONE

Mawile (Togepi) was dealt Heal Pulse.
Mawile (Togepi) used Heal Pulse on Flower Doll (Alakazam). This night, Flower Doll (Alakazam) cannot be killed.
Light Yagami (Spinda) was dealt Grudge.
Light Yagami (Spinda) used Grudge (reverse). Until after Night Two, if Light Yagami (Spinda) is killed, his alignment will not be revealed.
DarkAura (Dusknoir) killed Glace.
DarkAura (Dusknoir) was dealt Whirlwind.
DarkAura (Dusknoir) did not use Whirlwind.
Flower Doll (Alakazam) was dealt Recycle.
Flower Doll (Alakazam) used Recycle. Flower Doll (Alakazam) became informed that Taunt was used previously.
Final Result: Glace (Honchcrow) dies.

DAY TWO

No one was lynched.

NIGHT TWO

Light Yagami (Spinda) was dealt V-Create.
Light Yagami (Spinda) did not use V-Create.
DarkAura (Dusknoir) was dealt Anger Powder.
DarkAura (Dusknoir) used Anger Powder, targeting Doc Scratch (Skarmory). This night, if any killing night actions targeting Doc Scratch (Skarmory) are taken, there's a 50% that the performer of this action will die instead, and a 50% chance that DarkAura (Dusknoir) will die instead.
RK-10 (Tentacruel) killed Mai (Magikarp).
Mawile (Togepi) was dealt Guillotine.
Mawile (Togepi) used Guillotine on Squirrel (Whismur). Squirrel (Whismur) is dead.
Flower Doll (Alakazam) was dealt Detect.
Flower Doll (Alakazam) used Detect on Coroxn (Unown). Coroxn (Unown) is innocent.
Final Result: Mai (Magikarp) and Squirrel (Whismur) die.

DAY THREE

RK-10 was lynched.

NIGHT THREE

Light Yagami (Spinda) was dealt Fake Out.
Light Yagami (Spinda) used Fake Out, targeting Flower Doll (Alakazam). This night, her role powers are negated.
DarkAura (Dusknoir) was dealt Perish Song.
DarkAura (Dusknoir) used Perish Song on Flower Doll (Alakazam). At the end of Night Four, Flower Doll (Alakazam) will die.
Flower Doll (Alakazam) was dealt Flame Burst.
Flower Doll (Alakazam) used Flame Burst, targeting Zapi (Vanillite), Wargle (Absol) and Coroxn (Unown).
But it failed! Fake Out roleblocked Flower Doll, preventing this attack from being used.
Mawile (Togepi) was dealt Mind Reader.
Mawile (Togepi) used Mind Reader on Karkat Vantas (Bidoof). Karkat Vantas (Bidoof) is innocent.
Final Result: No one dies.

DAY FOUR

Wargle (Absol) was lynched.

NIGHT FOUR

Flower Doll (Alakazam) was dealt Explosion.
Flower Doll (Alakzam) used Explosion on Karkat Vantas (Bidoof). Both of them die.
Light Yagami (Spinda) was dealt Present.
Light Yagami (Spinda) used Present (reverse) on Doc Scratch (Skarmory). Doc Scratch (Skarmory) is no longer protected against night kills.
Mawile (Togepi) was dealt Retaliate.
Mawile (Togepi) used Retaliate on Mai (Magikarp). Mawile (Togepi) became informed that RK-10 (Tentacruel) was responsible for Mai's (Magikarp) death.
DarkAura (Dusknoir) was dealt Dream Eater.
DarkAura (Dusknoir) used Dream Eater. DarkAura (Dusknoir) became informed that Lunar Dance has not been used.
Final Result: Flower Doll (Alakazam) and Karkat Vantas (Bidoof) die.

DAY FIVE

No one was lynched.

NIGHT FIVE

DarkAura (Dusknoir) was dealt Hypnosis.
DarkAura (Dusknoir) did not use Hypnosis.
DarkAura (Dusknoir) killed Doc Scratch (Skarmory).
Light Yagami (Spinda) was dealt Perish Song.
Light Yagami (Spinda) did not use Perish Song.
Mawile (Togepi) was dealt Lunar Dance.
Mawile (Togepi) used Lunar Dance on Legendaryseeker99 (Ambipom). Legendaryseeker99 (Ambipom) was revived!

DAY SIX

No one was lynched.

NIGHT SIX

DarkAura (Dusknoir) was dealt Pain Split.
DarkAura (Dusknoir) used Pain Split on RK-10 (Tentacruel). RK-10 (Tentacruel) was revived!
Legendaryseeker99 (Ambipom) was dealt was dealt Disable and Attract.
Legendaryseeker99 (Ambipom) used Disable on Mawile. This night, his role powers are negated.
Mawile (Togepi) was dealt Selfdestruct.
Mawile (Togepi) did not use Selfdestruct.
Light Yagami (Spinda) was dealt Surf.
Light Yagami (Spinda) used Surf (reverse). All players responsible for any deathes this night will be revealed.
Final Result: RK-10 (Tentacruel) was revived!

DAY SEVEN

RK-10 (Tentacruel) was lynched.

NIGHT SEVEN

Legendaryseeker99 (Ambipom) was dealt Judgment and Spider Web.
Legendaryseeker99 (Ambipom) used Spider Web. Until after Night Eight, if Legendaryseeker99 is killed at night, the identity of the killer will be revealed.
DarkAura (Dusknoir) was dealt Heal Bell.
DarkAura (Dusknoir) did not use Heal Bell.
Light Yagami (Spinda) was dealt Acid Armor.
Light Yagami (Spinda) used Acid Armor (reverse). At the end of Night Eight, Light Yagami (Spinda) will die.
Mawile (Togepi) was dealt Sheer Cold.
Mawile (Togepi) did not use Sheer Cold.
Legendaryseeker99 (Ambipom) used Judgment. Legendaryseeker99 (Ambipom) became informed that Perish Song was used previously.
Final Result: No one dies.

DAY EIGHT

No one was lynched.

NIGHT EIGHT

DarkAura (Dusknoir) was dealt Skill Swap.
DarkAura (Dusknoir) did not use Skill Swap.
Legendaryseeker99 (Ambipom) was dealt Inferno and Electroweb.
Legendaryseeker99 (Ambipom) used Elecroweb, targeting Light Yagami (Spinda), Mawile (Togepi) and DarkAura (Dusknoir)
Mawile (Togepi) was dealt Role Play.
Mawile (Togepi) used Role Play. Mawile (Togepi) became informed that DarkAura (Dusknoir) was responsible for Glace's (Honchcrow) death.
Light Yagami (Spinda) was dealt Fake Tears.
Light Yagami (Spinda) used Fake Tears. Light Yagami (Spinda) switched alignments, becoming town.
Final Result: Light Yagami (Spinda), Mawile (Togepi) and DarkAura (Dusknoir) die.
TOWN WINS!


----------



## RK-9 (Sep 2, 2011)

*Re: Metronome Pokémafia [Town Win]*

>light yagami didn't use V-create

DAMMIT


----------



## M&F (Sep 2, 2011)

*Re: Metronome Pokémafia [Town Win]*



RK-10 said:


> >light yagami didn't use V-create
> 
> DAMMIT


Had he done it, the mafia would have lost on the spot. You know, reverse stuff and all?


----------



## RK-9 (Sep 2, 2011)

*Re: Metronome Pokémafia [Town Win]*

He wasn't part of the mafia. V-create would cause the INNOCENTS to lose because he was an INNOCENT


----------



## M&F (Sep 2, 2011)

*Re: Metronome Pokémafia [Town Win]*



RK-10 said:


> He wasn't part of the mafia. V-create would cause the INNOCENTS to lose because he was an INNOCENT


Yeah, but note that he swapped alignments on Night One. Only to do it again on Night Eight.


----------



## RK-9 (Sep 2, 2011)

*Re: Metronome Pokémafia [Town Win]*

*D:*


----------

